# Old Golden with swollen rear leg



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Okay as the title states... My golden Jake who just turned 12 yesterday (01/02/16) was standing today in my living room and he appeared to have a strong back leg. I even thought to myself wow his back legs are stronger than I thought?!

Well as he was sitting there later today I noticed his Rear left leg is swollen to close to 1 1/2 times normal. Appears from about the middle of his leg and down. Now he is an older golden that is sort of smaller (52 lbs) and always kind of walked stiff on his back legs/hips since we rescued him at 9 years old.

He appears to be walking fine still, goes outside like normal, up and down slow but like normal.

He doesn't act like its painful and no obvious other signs of exterior damage (no ticks, no bumps, etc). My wife felt his leg from the ground up and he doesn't act like anything is painful or hurts to touch.


Thoughts? any prior experience like this?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I don't have any suggestions other than bringing him into the vet first thing in the morning. Maybe a reaction or an infection? To be honest, if it were my dog I probably would have gone to the emergency vet tonight. Fingers crossed that the swelling is down in the morning. I would still get to the vet either way.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

nolefan said:


> I don't have any suggestions other than bringing him into the vet first thing in the morning. Maybe a reaction or an infection? To be honest, if it were my dog I probably would have gone to the emergency vet tonight. Fingers crossed that the swelling is down in the morning. I would still get to the vet either way.


I will try and get him in tomorrow to get looked at. The emergency vet is super expensive here in Wichita.

Thanks!


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mjbaker84 said:


> I will try and get him in tomorrow to get looked at. The emergency vet is super expensive here in Wichita.
> 
> Thanks!


Hopefully since it doesn't appear painful it's not super serious - I understand the emergency vet is quite expensive  I hope you will get him in tomorrow asap - make sure you're pushy


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

nolefan said:


> Hopefully since it doesn't appear painful it's not super serious - I understand the emergency vet is quite expensive  I hope you will get him in tomorrow asap - make sure you're pushy


will do!

they seem to live at the vet lately!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Update: Our normal vet couldn't squeeze us in so he went to a local one that was closer and they aspirated the leg and came out with clear fluid and a little blood.

Was able to get him into his normal vet and so far it appears to be Lymphedema.

It is either being caused by heart issues or potentially some sort of cancer in his lungs/heart area etc.

Chest X-rays showed his heart is slightly bigger than normal and some oddities on the x ray that cannot be ruled out as potential cancer or cancerous items (hence the specialist visit).

He seems to be in good spirits and still eats, poops, and sleeps like normal. His right leg is starting to get a little bit bigger now.

Since we live in Wichita, the only specialist for cardiology and what he needs and such is at Kansas State University. Our vet is calling first thing tomorrow to see about getting him an appointment.

I feel bad for him as well, we rescued him when he was 9 and he literally just had his 12th birthday January 2nd. So Happy Birthday you potentially have cancer....


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Oh what awful news! I'm so sorry. Please keep us informed how he goes at the specialist.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I am so sorry! Hopefully the cardiologist will have better news for you.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm so sorry, I was worried that you were facing something like this. I'm glad you were proactive and are getting information so you can know about his quality of life and find out how much pain he is in and what your options are. Hoping that you get the answers you need quickly.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

One of my dad's English Setters (55 years ago) would "blow up" and Daddy would hae to take him and he would hae a lot of fluid drained from around his stomach. this went on several years. Mack was 15 when he finally passed. So hopefully you sweet boys will be able to have a much longer life as Daddy's Mack did.

I had a golden several years ago (got her as a puppy in '99) who had an enlarged heart chamber. She took a baby aspirin every other day and was on the same blood pressure as hubby, only on 1/4 the dosage hubby was on at the time.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

3 goldens said:


> One of my dad's English Setters (55 years ago) would "blow up" and Daddy would hae to take him and he would hae a lot of fluid drained from around his stomach. this went on several years. Mack was 15 when he finally passed. So hopefully you sweet boys will be able to have a much longer life as Daddy's Mack did.
> 
> I had a golden several years ago (got her as a puppy in '99) who had an enlarged heart chamber. She took a baby aspirin every other day and was on the same blood pressure as hubby, only on 1/4 the dosage hubby was on at the time.


our other rescue golden is named Mack Daddy! and he is the color of an Irish Setter, coincidence?! 

haha


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Update: We drove him up to Kansas State University and their Veterinary school/specialist location.

It is pretty much as we imagined.

He has metastatic disease (lesions in his lungs for sure). Essentially he has some sort of cancer in his lungs.

They believe the swelling of his hind legs may be a cutaneous hemangiosarcoma. 

This all will lead to Death in some way or another. He could get anemia and collapse.

I asked them point blank if they had an estimate of how long he has left and they (both vet's there) said to expect it in the weeks to months at most.

He is the light colored one.

We have another vacation planned the first week of February out to California again... We are hoping he can be in good enough health and condition to go to the beach at least 1 more time before his health declines!

The first is when we drove out to California and visited family (he has gone at least 3 if not 4 times in the 3 years we have had him. We rescued him at 9 years old).

The second picture is almost immediately after we got in him January of 2014 with his "brother" Mack. Mack is now 10 and still as playful as ever!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Darn. That's awful news. I, too hope he will be able to go to the beach with you. When we knew there was no hope of recovery for Girly, we made a list of things she liked to do (or wanted to do, in the case of a slice of chocolate cake!) and ticked them off one by one. We didn't make it to the beach, though, as she was not comfortable in the car any more. I hope you do something similar with your boy. I get great comfort in remembering how happy she was doing all her favourite things. And the look on her face when she realised she could eat all that cake was worth more than gold.
Again, I'm sorry about his diagnosis.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My Irish Setter, Boots, diagnosed with bone cancer in his knee a few months after he turned 12. Our choices were to amputate THAT DAY, give him a couple of days of good times as in a week he most likely would not be able to get up, would not be eating, but bringing him in to release him in a couple of days, or do nothing and let him go on his own.

Our heart said amputate, but our common sense said no. He already had pretty bad arthritis in his hips and one shoulder, he was almost 12 1/2, and it didn't seem fair to put him thru that and then hae him die in a couple of weeks. And no way way would we let him suffer and go on his own.

Long story short, he loved to go the beach, be it the real beach or the bay where we loved to wade fish. I wanted to give him a couple of days there. Also let him eat everything he loved or wanted. He loved tossed salad, melons and had a sweet tooth you would not believe. Well, those 2-3 days turned into exactly 10 weeks to the day. I took him to the bay every day and let him annoy crabs, try to catch shore birds, swim while I fished. One day I caught an undersize flounder, released it in about 6: of water and he put his foot on it, then stuck his head under the water and came up with that flounder. Another day he pulled a nice speckled sea trout off my stringer.

What we had for dessert, so did he--his own strawberry shortcake, banana split complete with 3 toppings and whipped cream, apple pie with ice cream a brownie, etc, etc. I would take him to my vet (just a little over a mile from our house) a 2-3 times a week and he would watch Boots walk--had developed a bunny hop with the back legs) and weight him. Boots put on weight instead of losing it and my vet would just shake his head and say "I don't understand it, but we don't have to do it yet." As I said, I had him exactly 10 weeks to the day. On July 8, he didn't swim so much, stayed in the shade more, etc. I told myself he was just tired, but I knew. The next day he fell and I could feel the hardness in his shoulder and knew the cancer was there. I didn't hestitate. I let him go that day. I could have kept him a few more days, but he couldn't have gone to the beach and this way, he enjoyed life to the very end.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

well crap... I had typed up a bunch of stuff and the dang forum logged me out and it was deleted when I logged back in....


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

anybody have any recommendations on anything to give him to make him enjoy his time even more?

He is still getting around fine and eating, using the bathroom, walking around etc.

He still gets his Fromm food and I have supplemented a bit of it with refrigerated good dog food as well and his normal pumpkin, fish oil, glucosamine and his prednisone for his allergies is updated to everyday and he gets Tramadol for pain (prior bad hips).


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

How about some hamburger done like a hamburger patty with his dinner now and then? Or some ice cream or frozen yogurt? Some of the others, who take their dogs for chemo, give their dogs a puppuccino from the coffee shop. And, if you have a dog who likes new stuffies, how would a new teddy bear go?


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> How about some hamburger done like a hamburger patty with his dinner now and then? Or some ice cream or frozen yogurt? Some of the others, who take their dogs for chemo, give their dogs a puppuccino from the coffee shop. And, if you have a dog who likes new stuffies, how would a new teddy bear go?


I had planned on that stuff.

He got 3 new stuffed toys... but didn't really care too much. He is more into food and Nyla-bones lol.

He has been getting spoiled so far.

Any supplements or anything else to give to him? The Kansas State Vet mentioned some chinese herb that could be given to him that would be good for him... obviously it won't cure or stop his cancer but would be helpful for him. I can't for the life of me remember what it was.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Would that be yunnan baiyio? There's a few threads here about the benefits of this - just search here on the forum.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> Would that be yunnan baiyio? There's a few threads here about the benefits of this - just search here on the forum.


I think that might be it!

I asked my normal vet and she was having a hard time remembering what it could have been.

thanks!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

This is a link you may find useful.http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...trievers/436690-yunnan-baiyio-im-yunnity.html


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

If it was me I would discuss giving him the fish oil. Fish oil has some blood thinning effects. Good luck with your boy. Keep him happy!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

danoon58 said:


> If it was me I would discuss giving him the fish oil. Fish oil has some blood thinning effects. Good luck with your boy. Keep him happy!



As in don't continue giving to him? Or up how much he gets?

he gets one "1000 mg" fish oil pill with dinner every night and has for the 3 years we have had him.

Should I increase it or stop it?

also on the yunnan baiyio is there a place to get it for a lower price than Amazon? Seems expensive.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

That is not very much fish oil. Seamus (who is 70 lbs) gets 6 1000 mg pills a day. I think he'll be fine. I don't think I would increase it unless your vet recommends it. I saw that Walmart.com sells Yunnan Baiyio but I don't know how it compares with Amazon's prices.


----------



## Daisy123 (Jan 26, 2009)

So sorry to hear about this awful diagnosis. I used Yunnan Bayao and Oriveda PSP-50(similar to im yunnity) for Daisy. I bought the Yunnan Bayao from activeherb.com and the PSP-50 from Oriveda PSP-50 - the most potent Coriolus PSP extract worldwide. Ask us why !. The Im Yunnity was extremely expensive so i found this amazing equivalent from a quality supplement manufacturer in the Netherlands (I know out of the county supplements sounds sketchy but I did tons of research and this is a really good company). You can give both supplements together with a dose of 2 pills 2-3 times per day 1 hour before food for better absorption. I also gave her a tablespoon cod liver oil in her food.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks for the heads up!
I appreciate the information and am looking at ordering very soon. thanks again!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Jake is still getting around normal and eating normal. no evidence of the cancer if you didn't know.

I hope it continues!

He has been eating a few blueberries with dinner, and a little bit of banana and some good refrigerated food with his fromm (obviously all in portions).

The vet had us put him on predinzone full time so that has helped a bit.

His right leg has actually decreased swelling wise compared to the week prior!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's great news that his leg is responding to treatment and that he is still enjoying his life. Long may it continue!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

MJ

I am so sorry to read about your boy!
Does he like to be brushed?
I would just shower him with extra undivided attention and hugs!
Hope you all get to enjoy the beach.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Sending lots of positive thoughts and hugs to your precious boy.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

He really doesn't care for brushing... lol!


Well it has been odd lately. 

It started with his left rear leg being swollen, then his right rear got slightly swollen.

Now is left rear leg is normal size and not reddish/irritated like prior... but his right rear is pretty swollen and has developed a sore on the bottom side that he is constantly trying to lick and get to.

We think it could be because his leg was swollen and he was walking different on it and causing pressure on the wrong areas.

The sore has been seeping some of the fluid that caused his leg to swell. We have been cleaning it and letting it air out and putting tiny gauze on it and lightly wrapping with soft medical type bandage (but not like ace bandage, lighter and loose) while we are asleep.

We soaked his legs in a luke warm bath with some epsom salt and dried it and let it air out as well.

He seems to be still getting around fine, just licking like crazy.

Still gets his prednisone every day, along with pain pills, and some yunnan stuff with dinner.

He is also getting treats with CBD oil from a local reputable dog treat manufacturer.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Thanks for updating us. I'm pleased he's holding still doing relatively well. Did you read the article recommended by Siandvm, who's a vet? There's a lot of very good information on Yunnan baiyao. 
http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...-retrievers/441817-article-yunnan-baiyao.html


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Mj*

MJ

Too bad Jake doesn't like to be brushed. I'm sure you can come up with something he really likes.
Your love and attention are all he needs.
Praying for him!!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks!

Yes, I believe I did read that article as well on yunnan. 

So is leg are both getting close to normal size today... I hope he is able to continue and enjoy the time he has with all of us.

He celebrated his birthday with his Fur brother Mack (our other golden) and got treats and a special cake as well.

He loves the beach and that's what we want to make sure he gets to visit one last time.


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

mjbaker84 said:


> ......
> 
> He celebrated his birthday with his Fur brother Mack (our other golden) and got treats and a special cake as well.
> 
> He loves the beach and that's what we want to make sure he gets to visit one last time.


I'm glad that you are doing your best to keep his quality of life good and trying to stay upbeat and enjoy the days you have with him. Take him through the drive through and get him a hamburger, take him places with you if he's feeling well. When my first Golden became ill at the end of his life, I was so overcome with grief that I didn't hold myself together enough to enjoy some of those sweet moments with my dog and it is a huge regret for me. Thank you for updating us.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

nolefan said:


> I'm glad that you are doing your best to keep his quality of life good and trying to stay upbeat and enjoy the days you have with him. Take him through the drive through and get him a hamburger, take him places with you if he's feeling well. When my first Golden became ill at the end of his life, I was so overcome with grief that I didn't hold myself together enough to enjoy some of those sweet moments with my dog and it is a huge regret for me. Thank you for updating us.



mack and jake resting in our living room.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

That is his paw right now... any ideas? It started out as a minor scratch he must have gotten walking outside and got worse.

just developed last few days and has progressively have gotten worse.

We have been wrapping very lightly in gauze and washed and cleaned it and soaked it epsom salt and putting powder on his paw from the vet.

It was oozing originally and it got slightly better and now has gotten worse. He still walks on the paw and doesn't show signs of pain etc.

We are going to our vet Monday to have it looked at.

He literally just finished up a round of antibiotics from his last vet visit. It smells terrible (like an infection). I am guessing with the swelling and lack of normal blood flow it made the situation bad pretty quickly.

It currently does not ooze or do anything other than look nasty and smell nasty.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That looks like it has become an ulcer. People get them when there is bad circulation in the leg, just like your boy has. I'm glad you're going to the vet tomorrow.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> That looks like it has become an ulcer. People get them when there is bad circulation in the leg, just like your boy has. I'm glad you're going to the vet tomorrow.


thanks! will update it!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Saw the vet today, got some antibiotics and some zinc spray to help it heal.

Vet was pretty optimistic on his healing quickly and being able to go to the beach in 2 weeks!

We have some booties for him to wear to keep his feet clean of debris when outside as well that has helped it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

What beach are you going to take him to?


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

jennretz said:


> What beach are you going to take him to?


I used to live in California and have family still there.

We go out at least once or twice a year and take both our goldens to the dog beach in Carmel, CA.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

We made it with both Goldens to Northern California Sunday. All is still well in regards to the beach trip!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Please take plenty of pictures, and we'd love to see one or two here!


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

When I saw the title of this thread, I kind of figured there was cancer involved - especially at 12+. Ax's back leg swelled up really badly right near the end. Heartbreaking.

I think the YB helped keep him going for longer than would have been possible without it.

Very sorry about your boy's diagnosis. Spend as much time as possible at the beach. Cancer *SUCKS*!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes it does!

His leg swelling decreased and nearly disappeared over the last few weeks. Essentially it started to swell again right when we got home to Kansas.

Our other golden Mack was having diarrhea and threw up a couple times. He usually travels really well. I think he didn't like being stuck inside.

It literally rained almost all day everyday when we were at my moms in California.

We got lucky enough that when we took both our golden's and my moms 3 year old golden to the beach the rain stopped and it cleared up for a couple hours.

Jake seemed to be happy to get to the beach and just relax.

I will post some pictures tomorrow when I get a chance!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

That is such good news that you made it to the beach! He must have loved it.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

So happy you were able to make it to the beach! What a nice thing to do together.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

sorry I have been lazy and haven't posted the pictures yet!

He has slightly regressed this last week. Both legs are much more swollen than they were during our beach trip.

He also pooped all over our house one morning and we have confined him to the kitchen during the night to keep him near water and the door to let him out, etc.

He still is getting up slow and having some trouble, but that is almost more because of the swollen legs.

We are taking it day by day and week by week until the time comes and we need to help him to the bridge.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Your Boy*



mjbaker84 said:


> sorry I have been lazy and haven't posted the pictures yet!
> 
> He has slightly regressed this last week. Both legs are much more swollen than they were during our beach trip.
> 
> ...


Your boy is truly loved. I am so sorry for all you both are going through. Glad you had fun at the beach.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

I can't get the uploader to take the photos?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

These are the photos from mjbaker. Jake, the lighter golden, is the dog with the swollen leg, while the other is Mack.


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

Some more ----


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Lovely photos


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

jennretz said:


> Lovely photos
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree, they certainly are!.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

they both look so much older in photos... 

Jake was a bit spunkier today. He tried to eat a cardboard box of a package we had delivered and was walking around (slowly) but up and getting around.

He seems to have his good and bad days and we are enjoying them as they are!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Well our time with Jake is drawing to an end...

He has now started having major issues getting up and standing correctly.

We are having to help stand him up at times.

We are planning on having the vet come to the house Monday next week and let him go and live his life free of pain.


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm sorry you have had to make this decision, yet sometimes it is best for your dog. I will be thinking of you and Jake on Monday.
I'm still glad he got to go to the beach.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

thank you all!

It is not something we took lightly. We were not sure when the time would be and would not want to end his life too soon... but his quality of life has decreased drastically lately and it is not fair to him.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

tomorrow is the day and we are dreading it.

But it is the right thing to do as mentioned, he has gone downhill really quickly and I am having to carry him outside to let him go outside to use the bathroom... that is no way to live.

We have tried to spoil him these last few days and have bought him a small bacon wrapped steak for tomorrow and are getting him a little yogurt cone.

He got a pupachino or whatever starbucks calls it today and loved it!


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

I will be thinking of you tomorrow. Hugs.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## captainbeer (Jan 10, 2017)

Awww, I'm sorry. I hope it goes peacefully. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It's a dreadful decision to have to make, but you have done so with his welfare in mind. Jake has been lucky to have you. Hugs.


----------



## Ffcmm (May 4, 2016)

I have been following this thread with a heavy heart, and I'm so sorry you have to make this hard hard choice. Treasure your last few moments with sweet jake. :'(


----------



## jennretz (Jul 24, 2013)

Thinking of you today 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ginams (Jan 20, 2015)

Thinking of you and your sweet pup today. This final journey is the hardest, but shows all the love you have for your boy.


----------



## Prism Goldens (May 27, 2011)

mjbaker84 said:


> tomorrow is the day and we are dreading it.
> 
> But it is the right thing to do as mentioned, he has gone downhill really quickly and I am having to carry him outside to let him go outside to use the bathroom... that is no way to live.
> 
> ...



Big (HUG)....so sorry for your loss.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

I am so sorry, and I know how hard this is for you to do. But it is the right thing to do. You love Jake to much to let him suffer and even tho it breaks your heart you do it for him. Bless you for putting your precious boy first.


----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

I'm so sorry it is so very, very hard. Hugs and Prayers.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry...


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

It is done... Jake is gone and living pain free now.

It did not go as planned and was quite a bit rougher than we expected.

He quickly went downhill even farther Sunday evening/night into monday morning. He would start to whine a bit, we thought it was him needing help up and wanting water.

I would help stand him up and carry him outside and he would just fall over and lay down and he wouldn't even drink water.

My wife laid with him most of the night to comfort him and we gave him more Tramadol to ease his pain as much as possible.

Late sunday I carried him inside after seeing if he would pee, I laid him down and I thought he might be dying right there... he made a funny face and kind of fidgeted a bit and just laid there. I feared the worst.

In the morning he was literally dead weight and had no strength to even be lifted up.

I loaded him into my car and my wife sat in the backseat and comforted him and gave him some summer sausage as we didn't get a chance to cook the steak and get him some ice cream before it was all over. He gladly ate the sausage and when I brought him into the vets office to weigh him for the correct dosage needed drug wise... he did it again, went sort of limp and had very little control of his body and did not look well.

We quickly took him into the vets office and she got the shot ready and let us hug and kiss him and say our goodbyes. It was one of the quickest procedures I have ever seen. Even the vet cried as she knew what a good dog he was and thanked us again for giving a good life to a senior dog.

Once she found the vein and injected, he was literally gone in less than 15-20 seconds and passed peacefully and into a better pain free world.

I never thought it would be this hard... this is one of the worst feelings in the world.

I made a quick slide show for all to see and smile once more for Jake and the Journeys he had. (see the link).

PhotoSnack | Jake by Mike


We had him taken to a pet cremation facility that is here in Wichita and have made plans to keep his ashes in a keepsake box, get another clay paw print and nose print.

We were able to see him one more time in a private viewing room where he was partially covered and resting so peacefully.


----------



## Brinkleythegolden (Jun 18, 2012)

Great pics-what a handsome boy! I am so very sorry for your loss-it is so hard to lose them..


----------



## Henrietta (Mar 7, 2017)

Sometimes an enlarged heart means a cancer caused hemangiosarcoma. It is the most common cancer
in goldens. I hope that is not the case. He sounds like a wonderful dog.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

yes, that is what the vet believed it was.

The enlarged heart can cause it?


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

It always surprises me how quickly the process is over. I'm so very sorry. Run free, Jake.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

Pilgrim123 said:


> It always surprises me how quickly the process is over. I'm so very sorry. Run free, Jake.


This being our first time, I was also surprised. My dad and mom had both mentioned the process was quick, but we also think Jake knew his time was at an end and wanted the pain to stop and as soon as it was in his system he released all will and fight and joined his fellow furiends running pain free and happy as can be.


----------



## Siandvm (Jun 22, 2016)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. It's never easy, even if you know it's right.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

They say bad things come in 3s... well I am good for a while then.

My wife's grandmother died late last year, my boss that hired me at my previous job who was an amazing person/boss/friend died 2 weeks ago, and now our Jake has passed on.

No more dying please!


----------



## SandyK (Mar 20, 2011)

Just seeing your thread. Read from the beginning about the journey you went through with Jake. I am so sorry for your loss. Jake will live in your hearts forever!! You are wonderful people for rescuing a senior!! By what I read and the pictures, Jake was given a wonderful life with you!!! My thoughts are with you as you grieve. Give extra belly rubs to Mack as I am sure he is missing Jake too. RIP sweet Jake.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

So sorry for the passing of Jake. What a FACE!!! Great looking guy. It was so nice of you to give him a forever home. On top of that, the way you handled Jake in his final months is a beautiful picture of how to love and take care of your Golden when in tough times. The dignity in which you showed sharing Jake's story is beyond compare. I hope Jake's pack feels better soon. Many of us have been through the sadness of loosing a Golden. We are with you all the way.

Godspeed to Jake

dlm ny country


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

thank you everybody!

Many have been through this and I appreciate your support and comments. I hope I am not posting anything about Mack our other golden for a long long time!


----------



## Pilgrim123 (Jul 26, 2014)

You can always post us reports about HIS visits to the beach!


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

We received his ashes and a paw and nose print from the Pet Traditions facility here in Wichita.

It will never cure or take away the pain... but I think it is helping slightly to give my wife some minor closure.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

His last time here on earth sounds a lot like our Sophie Girl. We lost her Oct. 12 last year--would have been 13 on Jan. 8. She had been getting Adeqan injections and they had helped her arthritis so much. But that day she couldn't get up and fell over and I couldn't get her up at all...she had gone out earlier. From previous experience I knew she was dying and called my vet and he sent out a tech with a stretcher to help us get her in--hubby will be 73 next week, and I will soon be 72 and she was just to heavy with that dead weight for us. It was hemangiosarcoma. We were with her, petting her, telling her we loved her and I do not think he had the full injection in before she was gone.
Go to the Rainbow Bridge section and read The Awakening. It was sent to me when I lost one of my dogs and he helps me to read it even now. I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Jake. and I loved the album you put together. He had a wonderful, fun, adventure filled life.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss such beautiful photos of your handsome boy.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss of Jake, your photo tribute is so beautiful. Thank you for sharing that. I hope that the memories you have give you comfort knowing what wonderful times you shared.


----------



## mjbaker84 (Jan 9, 2014)

thanks all!

Our other dog Mack has been anxious and lonely. Any ideas to help him?


----------

